# Closet switch location



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

it's in the same section that mandates grounds up on receptacles.

No code stating that.Put the switch inside or outside, hell put it by the front door if you want unless there is a local code that is


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jcrispy3 said:


> I recall being told a long time ago that a closet light switch must be installed outside the closet. It's not an NEC thing but rather I believe a building code thing. I think the reason was that if the switch was inside it would then be considered a room as opposed to a closet. Has anyone else ever heard of this?


I believe a room must larger than 7 feet x 7 feet to be considered a room that is in the building code around here But my measurements may be off a little.

Personally I like having the switch out side of the closet.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Put a motion sensor in the closet and forget about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

wendon said:


> Put a motion sensor in the closet and forget about it.:thumbsup:


Not cool when someone gets up really early and just needs to grab something.


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Personally I like having the switch out side of the closet.


Me too. Is it still required to have a pilot light if outside?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Not cool when someone gets up really early and just needs to grab something.


You mean you can reach into your closet and feel which shirt your looking for?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I just replaced pull chain sockets with switches and lights in 4 bedroom closets for a friend. He purchased switch/nightlight combo switches. I mounted them on the outside of each closet. The night lights were either auto or manual and were dimmable.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

wendon said:


> Put a motion sensor in the closet and forget about it.:thumbsup:


Walk ins, for sure!

I think its good practice to keep device boxes for a room, inside that room. Even though I actually prefer switches for closets/storage/attic outside the room at the door. :blink:


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

wendon said:


> You mean you can reach into your closet and feel which shirt your looking for?:laughing::laughing:


I work in the trades I have no nice clothing, so it doesn't matter which shirt i pick:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Door jam switch otherwise you're wasting your time.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Magnettica said:


> Door jam switch otherwise you're wasting your time.


 
installed tons of them over the years and have never been a fan 

went on a call several years ago where some had burnt up a few jambs


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

There are switch placement considerations that transend codes

for instance, if you have daughters, you might want the lights switch on the _outside _of the bathroom

you might also want to know where the H2O valve is for it

~CS~


----------



## Stickshaker (Jun 29, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> you might also want to know where the H2O valve is for it
> ~CS~


Why haven't I thought of that? Hmmmm, a switched solenoid...:thumbup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> you might also want to know where the H2O valve is for it
> 
> ~CS~


I want a NO solenoid valve on the hot water side. I've got two daughters!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wendon said:


> I want a NO solenoid valve on the hot water side. I've got two daughters!!



It's either that, or get mighty familiar with some tree in your back yard Wendon....~CS~


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> It's either that, or get mighty familiar with some tree in your back yard Wendon....~CS~


:laughing::laughing:This is my domain!!!! Yah right!!:arabia:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

wendon said:


> I want a NO solenoid valve on the hot water side. I've got two daughters!!


I solved the daughters/ bathroom issue when they were young. I built my own house and each daughter had her own bathroom. Each on a separate circuit and the gfci in the bathroom.


----------

